# 6.5 pounder!!!!!! (and its not a bowfin this time)



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

This morning I went back to the pond where I caught the 8 pound bowfin yesterday. I rigged up a yamamoto Swimsenko worm (watermelon seed) and on my third cast I feel some pressure on the end of my line and it slowly starts moving. I set hook and was thinking I had another Bowfin:bangheadbecause she was fighting so hard....Then she came out the water and I almost Sh#% myself. She jumped a few more times and when she came close enough I snatched her up by her bottom lip.....snapped some pics and released her unharmed(except the hole in her lip...lol)About 30 minutes later I got ran off.. I just smiled and said no problem


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Now thats what i'm talking about...now I got to go fishing. 34 views and this is first reply...thats sad. Keep up the good posts


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *F|nz (4/10/2009)*Now thats what i'm talking about...now I got to go fishing. 34 views and this is first reply...thats sad. Keep up the good posts


First time I saw this post and when I finish you will know....First a great fish, I'd love to catch another one like that...my largest 6.5# and mounted. After a catch like that I wouldn't care if I was run off or not......_<U>AND that is a GREAT pullover you are wearing.:takephoto:clap:clap:clap</U>_


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (4/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *F|nz (4/10/2009)*Now thats what i'm talking about...now I got to go fishing. 34 views and this is first reply...thats sad. Keep up the good posts
> ...


Thanks guys---I think she was definately worthy of a mount. I might get a replica if I find a good deal. If I get anything 8 or above I will most likely get a skin mount. 

GO DOLPHINS!!!!!


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice fish. I bet that was a good fight on spinning rod.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, thats a fat one. good report. Did you get run off T.P.?


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> *surfstryker (4/10/2009)*Dang, thats a fat one. good report. Did you get run off T.P.?


No it wasn't Tiger Point. I have never had a problem at T.P.. I usually try to act like I'm with the old man that hunts for golf balls in the "water hazard" if he's out there.. I talked to a guy that has lived there for a while and he says there are two 14 pounders in there but they are very spooky... Biggest caught out of T.P was 12 lbs from what he told me....


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's my fish for the afternoon...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty gal.....Congrats!:letsdrink


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice bass


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish :bowdown Congrats on good job releasing her:clap:clap Ya know that aside from it already being a great jersey.....now that ya caught that lil hawg, It now becomes a good luck fishing shirt:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

why would you get run off of a pond? surely you had permission to fish there?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish.......sadly my largest bass is about 2.5 pounds....lol I don't fish for them often.


----------

